# Exclusive Car Care - Mercedes Benz S500



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us. This time have a 12 year old Mercedes S500 that came all way to us from London to have us carry out our Paint Correction process.

The owner absolutely loves this car and despite its VERY high mileage *(200K +)* he wanted it looking great again no matter the cost *(Regardless of the car we give every vehicle the same care and attention to detail it deserves!!)*. The car did require some paint due to how poorly it was maintained over the years so owner arranged to have this done before we got our hands on it. Pretty much the whole car was re-painted apart from front bumper, wing mirrors, drivers side rear wing and front wings.

The car on arrival was grubby to say the least


















There was lots of overspray to deal with which was mainly on the sunroof and side windows









Wheels were all kerbed so these were given a full refurb Tyres dressed with Zaino Z16 and wheels sealed with Blackfire










Few before and after shots during the paint correction stages...

















































































































































Paintwork was sealed with 2 coats of Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection (2nd coat applied following day)

And the end result....



























































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic work!! what on earth was those squiggly scratches?


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Wow, great work, what an awesome barge, great colour wheels etc


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as ever Jay.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Great work bud :thumb:..


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

:argie: Great work looks soaking wet.

sorry if this is a stupid question but all those swirls etc. present just after a respray, I'd of thought it would be fairly clean after a respray???


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

rayner said:


> :argie: Great work looks soaking wet.
> 
> sorry if this is a stupid question but all those swirls etc. present just after a respray, I'd of thought it would be fairly clean after a respray???


All the swirls on the re-painted panels have been caused by the body shop as they lacked any kind of machine polishing skills and I would say rushed the job to get it out the door. The paint was not looking that bad until I stripped it of all the fillers they had used.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> epic work!! what on earth was those squiggly scratches?





TUBS said:


> Wow, great work, what an awesome barge, great colour wheels etc





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work as ever Jay.





dooka said:


> Great work bud :thumb:..


Thanks fella's:thumb:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

awesome work, how was the paint in such a bad condition if it had only just been resprayed??? and those wheel really set the car off


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Lovely work on a great car.

200k in a 5 litre petrol Merc, respect.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

stunning, simply stunning


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

cracking job


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great work Jay:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> epic work!! what on earth was those squiggly scratches?


- A grain of sand in the pad + rotary. There's a reason to be OCD when it comes to polishing.

Very nice work Jay, cracking colour too.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cracking work as always Jay


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A fantastic result as ever.

John Tht.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

nice work !!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Looked like a skating rink before..
Great job.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work mate:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a pleasure to read your write ups , one of the best you are my friend :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

lovely finish


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## DannyDetail (Apr 7, 2012)

Great work as always 

May I ask you one question? How did you manage to get rid of those nasty circle scratches form bodyshop? Did you have to wetsand it or can it be corrected only with wool and 105? 



Thanks


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

That bay - what a turn around!
also some really nice reflections in the end!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

WOW! That engine looks amazing! Top job :thumb:


----------



## azeem1 (Nov 29, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good quality work... all ready for another 200k... 

:thumb:


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cracking result all round, especially engine bay and wheels look mint.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great job again Jay!!


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Lovely transformation on that Benz Jay!! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome as always Jay.:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work, especially on the engine bay. Looking spot on after your careful work.


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

great work!

i have recently had the passenger quarter, wing and front bumber re-sprayed due to some **** keying it and it has come back from the bodyshp with light swirling too!

would this just be where they have given it a wipe over and the paint is still soft?


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Stunning work on this car! Nice car, with beutiful colour


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Another fantastic job


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have just bought an E Class E500 V8 in that very same colour scheme, quit a rare combination but, compliment each other very well.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

What a beaut.... top stuff... 

That bodyshop needs a slap though....


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work mate:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good skills fella:thumb:

Lovely colour for it too


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely job ... Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I like that - and 200k miles, its just run in. Every car should be treated like its worth a million pounds by any detailer, good to see this attitude of lavishing care on a car regardless of what it is, age, mileage. Good looking work, too - well done.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

excellent work Jay, and superb correction shots!

I love seeing older high mileage cars like this being brought back to life, why throw away a perfectly good car after all? 

Richard


----------

